# Model 80 2"-photo please



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut mes amis,
I'm looking for a photo of a 2" model 80. :buttkick:
I can find 4" on Google pictures.
Can you post a photo, please? Are they any good?
I'm searching for a snub nose for my collection and it aint easy here in France.
I dont want to folk out a fortune for a plinker for my wife and I.:enforcer:
There is a gunshop in Paris who have the above model in 'as new' condition. Its up for €150, thats about $115.

fusil


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

fusil said:


> Its up for €150, thats about $115.
> 
> fusil


Salut Fusil...I think you got the currency conversion wrong..a €150 is around $195...just for clarification.

Au Revoir.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

If it's just a plinker, and you can find one, I would go with a longer barrel. Just my .02 :smt023


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut,
oh le vache!
I messed up on the € vs $. Sorry.
I know its just for paper punching and a 4" might be better BUT I really want a snub nose to add to my 4" & 6" revolvers.:smt023

fusil


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

fusil said:


> I know its just for paper punching and a 4" might be better BUT I really want a snub nose to add to my 4" & 6" revolvers.:smt023


That works, too! :mrgreen:


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Mauvais nouvelles/Bad news....:smt076
it's been sold.

fusil


----------

